# How old is everyone!?



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know if anything like this has been done in the past and I'm fairly new here so I thought it would be cool to once again find a way to get to know everyone here a little better.
So I thought I'd conduct a survey on everyone's age.
Be honest now! If you're up in age it just means you're more experienced and wiser than most of us.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are we talking drywall years?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Are we talking drywall years?


Hahaha! What does drywall years amount to in human years? Add 20?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Once again I half to remind you PT,,,, Drywall talk is not a dating service:yes:

Go to plenty of fish, that site I showed you:whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like the 41-50 guys are the best ...umm I mean winning lol ...jus:jester:t sayin


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! What does drywall years amount to in human years? Add 20?


Drywall years...I know guys in their 70's with less joint damage than me. I'd guess 1year=1.50-1.75 in drywall years.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

At 57, I'm not getting older, I'm getting better !:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Once again I half to remind you PT,,,, Drywall talk is not a dating service
> 
> Go to plenty of fish, that site I showed you


Oh...that's so so funny.
You're pretty quick with the jokes for a guy who's old enough to be my dad :whistling2:




gotmud said:


> Looks like the 41-50 guys are the best ...umm I mean winning lol ...jus:jester:t sayin


lol! Look at all you guys go! Woot woot.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Drywall years...I know guys in their 70's with less joint damage than me. I'd guess 1year=1.50-1.75 in drywall years.


Ya, joint pain sucks. Oddly enough, most of my joint pain isn't from drywalling, not yet anyways. It's in my knees, from when I use to run allot. I guess from the impact. Should have never stopped. 
Now I've gotten fat and my knees hurt! lol



Muddauber said:


> At 57, I'm not getting older, I'm getting better !:thumbup:


:thumbsup: Damn Straight!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Looks like the 41-50 guys are the best ...umm I mean winning lol ...jus:jester:t sayin


 46-50 Is gaining on us Got mud..:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

My body still feels great. I only have pain when I run out of joints.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> 46-50 Is gaining on us Got mud..:blink:


:wheelchair:

Lol yup looks like a dead heat, the race is on


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> My body still feels great. I only have pain when I run out of joints.


 Ibuprofen and mountain dews..Then I'm good ta go..:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Ibuprofen and mountain dews..Then I'm good ta go..:yes:


lol! Mountain Dew!?


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha lmao Moore my Dr told me to drink green tea and I said, you mean Mt Dew? Cuz I thought that WAS green tea lol


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Mountain Dew!?


Seriously?? Come on PT , you don't have Mt dew up there? :confused1:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gotmud said:


> Seriously?? Come on PT , you don't have Mt dew up there? :confused1:


No no! We have Mountain Dew. I just didn't realize it double for pain medicine for drywallers as well as a delicious beverage. lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Ha lmao Moore my Dr told me to drink green tea and I said, you mean Mt Dew? Cuz I thought that WAS green tea lol


 oh!! I drink the hell out of the green tea .. It's good for you..

My Doctor told me to quit drinking period!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm 30


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> No no! We have Mountain Dew. I just didn't realize it double for pain medicine for drywallers as well as a delicious beverage. lol


 Mountain dew @ b/c = a warm up

peanuts in your mountain dew = lunch

mountain dew @ Early times = The day is done...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Mountain dew @ b/c = a warm up
> 
> peanuts in your mountain dew = lunch
> 
> mountain dew @ Early times = The day is done...


Peanuts in your mountain dew!?!? Serious!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Peanuts in your mountain dew!?!? Serious!?


 There better in a coke...The salted peanuts..:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> There better in a coke...The salted peanuts..:yes:


You're a nut Moore.
I've never heard of that in my life. I might have to try it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

46-50. Go us old farts.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup, go us old f............um.........what was the question?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

46-50 36-40 it's even right now !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Im all alone in the 25 & under!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I always said i would do this till I was 80..but this poll tells me 62 may be the end..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I always said i would do this till I was 80..but this poll tells me 62 may be the end..


Well most of my life I thought retirement would be 65, but 3 months ago, our commie government said no pension , till were 67 now

I don't think Ill make it:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yup, go us old f............um.........what was the question?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9nndS22Qda0


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9nndS22Qda0


Hahaha!! Awesome post Mudslingr!
That was the funniest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be 49 this year. Been drywallin' since I was 17 with my dad. I have degenerative disc disease and arthritis in most of my joints. Good thing I now own the company. I do a LOT more pointing and directing than I used to but still grab a sheet of 12 ft. rock like nobody's business and can skim coat faster and better than any one of my crew. I just feel it more at the end of the day......BUT, I NEVER let 'em see me sweat...ha:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eastex1963 said:


> I'll be 49 this year. Been drywallin' since I was 17 with my dad. I have degenerative disc disease and arthritis in most of my joints. Good thing I now own the company. I do a LOT more pointing and directing than I used to but still grab a sheet of 12 ft. rock like nobody's business and can skim coat faster and better than any one of my crew. I just feel it more at the end of the day......BUT, I NEVER let 'em see me sweat...ha:thumbup:


Good job bro!
And hey, pointing and directing is hard work too!
I try to do as much of it as I can


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> peanuts in your mountain dew = lunch


:laughing:

You're a sicko moore.

I had to quit the Dew, now I make a gallon of Lipton Iced tea every two days. Packs a punch, and costs $2.79 for 6 gallons. Plus, my neon diarrhea went away:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

:lol::lol: Hahahaha!! Neon Diarrhea!? Ewww! lol


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well most of my life I thought retirement would be 65, but 3 months ago, our commie government said no pension , till were 67 now
> 
> I don't think Ill make it:blink:




Maybe when you get older you can wipe tapes and do errands for 2buckjr !


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im all alone in the 25 & under!


 Not any more. I am 23 have had my own buisness doing construction since I was 17.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Not any more. I am 23 have had my own buisness doing construction since I was 17.


Nice man!! You beat me on 2 counts! Younger than me and started your business earlier! :thumbsup: I'm 24 and started my business when I was 19. Been doing this type of work since I was 16 though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You're a sicko moore.
> 
> I had to quit the Dew, now I make a gallon of Lipton Iced tea every two days. Packs a punch, and costs $2.79 for 6 gallons. Plus, my neon diarrhea went away:thumbsup:


http://www.texascooking.com/features/aug2001icedtea.htm


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love boiled peanuts..:yes::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice man!! You beat me on 2 counts! Younger than me and started your business earlier! :thumbsup: I'm 24 and started my business when I was 19. Been doing this type of work since I was 16 though.


There you go PT, you finally found someone in your age group. Now you can exchange pictures and phone numbers, and your all set....... but just so you know, most long distance relationships end up in failure:whistling2:

Since this is a site about age, The boyz today at the supply yard were making me feel my age, The conversation sorta went like...........

Where's your old partner you worked with, whens the last time you you seen him........it's been 18 years, oh really ??????

Remember so and so, yeah, he just passed away.

Oh, remember that guy who worked with ****** , yeah, his partner just dropped dead on the job the other week.

Remember those 2 Italian tapers , Joe and so and so, the two brothers, yeah, they had to back it in, too crippled up to work any more.

hear about such and such drywall company, they packed it in

Yep, most of the guys who started in the 80's are all gone.......

I drove out of that supply yard with my face looking like this.....:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.texascooking.com/features/aug2001icedtea.htm


I've been doing it pretty much this way for a couple of years now, and the only downside is that sometimes I have to force myself to make the tea before bed. It's a chore, but more than makes up for it in how I feel, not to mention the savings of not drinking a six pack of dew a day 

I'll bet my guts look something fierce.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice man!! You beat me on 2 counts! Younger than me and started your business earlier! :thumbsup: I'm 24 and started my business when I was 19. Been doing this type of work since I was 16 though.


I have been doing consturction with my dad since I was 3 years old. My dad always tells this story. When I was 4 he was working on some thing and my mom was helping him. He sent her off to get some thing i can remember what it was but she comes back and says I can find it. (FYI My mom is the smartest pearson I know. Not joking she really is.) So he says go get it I run and about 30 sec later come back with exactly what he needed. So I have been around construction a long time.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Drywall years...I know guys in their 70's with less joint damage than me. I'd guess 1year=1.50-1.75 in drywall years.


 
Yeah tell me about it!!! We need to go to the same docs as football players do! Only thing I've found that helps is LOTS of Glucosamine...in whatever brand or form you choose...DON'T go the Oxy/Roxy route I've seen lots of hangers ruin thier elbows way faster


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i'm 30


Start stashing money for a medical fund NOW!!!:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm 34 been doing this for 14 years, everythings still in place and feel good.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Man I hate to weigh in on this one. 
I am 55. *sigh* and still working everyday, all day. 
And the truth is, I really like it! And like so many on here, I have been doing drywall longer than not. Started going with my dad when I was far more a bother than a helper, although he is kind enough to never say that. Started walking on stilts and working on stilts when I was ten years old. Back when they weren't adjustable and no springs. Kinda like a peg leg. Had an old pair of shoes screwed to the foot of the stilt. Remember thinking how neat it was when they came out with the straps and you could wear the shoes you had on and just strap the stilts on. I started back when there was asbestos in the mud and remember well when they took it out. Changed the way we run mud forever. Still miss the asbestos in the mud Twas far better mud. Spoiled way faster, though. OK, I will quit rambling and boring you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

tim0282 said:


> man i hate to weigh in on this one.
> I am 55. *sigh* and still working everyday, all day.
> And the truth is, i really like it! And like so many on here, i have been doing drywall longer than not. Started going with my dad when i was far more a bother than a helper, although he is kind enough to never say that. Started walking on stilts and working on stilts when i was ten years old. Back when they weren't adjustable and no springs. Kinda like a peg leg. Had an old pair of shoes screwed to the foot of the stilt. Remember thinking how neat it was when they came out with the straps and you could wear the shoes you had on and just strap the stilts on. I started back when there was asbestos in the mud and remember well when they took it out. Changed the way we run mud forever. Still miss the asbestos in the mud twas far better mud. Spoiled way faster, though. Ok, i will quit rambling and boring you.


 thank you!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm 42 in August:wheelchair:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Looks like the 41-50 guys are the best ...umm I mean winning lol ...jus:jester:t sayin


Sorry Pal that 11th vote is mine..40 here.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> I'm 42 in August:wheelchair:


 E.k u old fart:jester: I,m 40 in september


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Man I hate to weigh in on this one.
> I am 55. *sigh* and still working everyday, all day.
> And the truth is, I really like it! And like so many on here, I have been doing drywall longer than not. Started going with my dad when I was far more a bother than a helper, although he is kind enough to never say that. Started walking on stilts and working on stilts when I was ten years old. Back when they weren't adjustable and no springs. Kinda like a peg leg. Had an old pair of shoes screwed to the foot of the stilt. Remember thinking how neat it was when they came out with the straps and you could wear the shoes you had on and just strap the stilts on. I started back when there was asbestos in the mud and remember well when they took it out. Changed the way we run mud forever. Still miss the asbestos in the mud Twas far better mud. Spoiled way faster, though. OK, I will quit rambling and boring you.


i,m with ya on this,i'm 54,i did'nt know there was asbestos in the mud until they started to write asbestos free on the bags.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

44.. signed in full time at 15.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This whole thread is starting to scare me, there's no one on here over age 65:blink:

This trade is slowly killing us, were all going to die before were 65


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


> i,m with ya on this,i'm 54,i did'nt know there was asbestos in the mud until they started to write asbestos free on the bags.


 had no clue you were that old Mitch..:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This whole thread is starting to scare me, there's no one on here over age 65:blink:
> 
> This trade is slowly killing us, were all going to die before were 65
> 
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Silver stilts is 70









Well I guess that explains why he is so grumpy sometimes:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

He's earned the right to be grumpy!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> He's earned the right to be grumpy!


 Tim ..you remind me of my ole man..you and him would hit it off. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Tim ..you remind me of my ole man..you and him would hit it off. :yes:


Why ???? is he grumpy and old too


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

57 but still got it for an old guy. I like to work circles around those young punks in their 20's


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I will be 39 in December... ever since I turned 31 the years are just flyin by. I could only hope I can last as long as some of you fellas:thumbsup:. Is Silver really 70? Pretty sharp for an old man


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Tim ..you remind me of my ole man..you and him would hit it off. :yes:


The big question.... Am I old enough to be your Dad??:sailor:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thread Bump!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im all alone in the 25 & under!


No your not... I'm 22 going on 23. Was finishing with my dad since I was 7 :yes:.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Good thread PT...had a couple good chuckles!

I'm in the 35-40 group for another year and a half...*sigh*

Not sure what takes more out of me...my kids or my work lol....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thread Bump!


Whats a matter, still haven't found a date yet, so you half to restore the thread:whistling2:............


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i don,t see any no. for the 65+ range, all along i've been thinking freedom 85 for me.it dos'nt look like it's in the cards in this poll.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Good thread PT...had a couple good chuckles!
> 
> I'm in the 35-40 group for another year and a half...*sigh*
> 
> Not sure what takes more out of me...my kids or my work lol....


Haha! Thank god I don't know what that's like yet!



2buckcanuck said:


> Whats a matter, still haven't found a date yet, so you half to restore the thread:whistling2:............


Well I've noticed a few more members have started participating more, and people are constantly joining everyday so I thought I would bump the thread so others could participate too.



b said:


> i don,t see any no. for the 65+ range, all along i've been thinking freedom 85 for me.it dos'nt look like it's in the cards in this poll.


Haha! I figured by the time most of us got to 65 that we'd be smart enough to not be doing this any more.
Unless we're sculpting! You might make 85 Bernie. lol!
My back's been killing me this week too...I might have to start learning to sculpt pretty soon! :yes:


----------



## Gibstopper (Aug 30, 2012)

43. Have plastered since I was 17. Still loving it


----------



## Aaronmcl91 (Aug 1, 2012)

21 years old n unreal


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Man I wish I was 21 again. I was ten foot tall and bullet proof at that age, but now I have shrunk and learnt to duck instead.


----------



## Aaronmcl91 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gazman were all going da 1 way lol


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

gazman said:


> Man I wish I was 21 again. I was ten foot tall and bullet proof at that age, but now I have shrunk and learnt to duck instead.


Great way to put it!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

1969


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

1981 (31)


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

49 years old. Started finishing in high school in 1979.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

40 on the 22nd of this month
Away 2 Paris for 8 days with the girlfriend that i have just split up with:blink:
This should b fun,i dont think!!!
Any of u lads need some help at the otherside of this planet?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> 40 on the 22nd of this month
> Away 2 Paris for 8 days with the girlfriend that i have just split up with:blink:
> This should b fun,i dont think!!!
> Any of u lads need some help at the otherside of this planet?


Learn to speak french when your there, Then you can come to Canada and work with Moose boy.

Or just learn to say tabernac a lot,,,, example.....

tabernac Moose boy, get to work,,,, tabernac,,,, and rough sand,tabernac,,, bloody young bucks,,, tabernac eh'

That's how us English speak french here, tabaernac eh':thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buck , its TABARNAK !!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Learn to speak french when your there, Then you can come to Canada and work with Moose boy.
> 
> Or just learn to say tabernac a lot,,,, example.....
> 
> ...


 I'm scottish!! I can't even speak english:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> 2buck , its TABARNAK !!


 Machine what does that mean?
Better speakin with u i think:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Its a bad words that we say when something is not going like it suppose to , or when you hit your finger with a hammer !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Isnt there some religious meaning to it machinemud?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Its a bad words that we say when something is not going like it suppose to , or when you hit your finger with a hammer !


 Does it start with a F?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah kinda !


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Isnt there some religious meaning to it machinemud?


We change some letters but yes a " tabernacle" in a wooden desk in the church


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Vanman at least you have an excuse, I'm English and cant speak it, fluent in rubbish though  :thumbup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im 31 & been in the industry over 20 years- yup


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> We change some letters but yes a " tabernacle" in a wooden desk in the church


Ha, see, TABERNAC-le, not TABARNAK, mines english spelling, not french:thumbup:

So TABERNAC OFF machine mud:thumbup:







:jester:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

33 years old. Been hand finishing and hanging Rock for 19 years. 3rd generation. Looking for a faster taping method. Open to auto taping tools etc. anything to compete with the illegal immigrants Loosing my house, I need help. Wished I could afford a new set of auto tools or had a rental place close by


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ha, see, TABERNAC-le, not TABARNAK, mines english spelling, not french:thumbup:
> 
> So TABERNAC OFF machine mud:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Ostie Tabarnak de scotch tape! Get it right 2buck! :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ostie Tabarnak de scotch tape! Get it right 2buck! :jester:


You forgot the "R" at the end of tape, to say the words "Scotch Taper"

Now Vanman is going to be really pissed at you, when he figures out what you said:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You forgot the "R" at the end of tape, to say the words "Scotch Taper"
> 
> Now Vanman is going to be really pissed at you, when he figures out what you said:thumbup::whistling2:


 I do Believe he just told me 2 F8ck off u scottish taper??
Well Moose boy am gan 2 ram ur doos doon ur throat:yes:


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Im 27, turn 28 in less than a month. I started finishing drywall when I was 15 and been doing it ever since. I've tried to get away from it a few times, but it keeps pulling me back in.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

*how old*

damn i'm the only one now i really feel ancient.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> damn i'm the only one now i really feel ancient.


You're 65+!?
Yay!!! We know we can survive that long now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're 65+!?
> Yay!!! We know we can survive that long now! :thumbsup:


67 and still learning. But sometimes my walker gets in the way on job sites:yes:


----------

